# What is bike worth? What is it?



## FredC (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi.

I found this website while trying to find out information about my late father’s bicycle.  My father bought this new as a young teenager and kept it his whole life.  I remember how he would tell us that it was one of the best bikes in his hometown of Warrensburg Missouri and admired by all the other kids.  He wouldn't even let me ride it when I was a kid! We are cleaning out his stuff and let me tell you, there is a lot of stuff!  My wife and I know nothing about bicycles or half of the stuff he has for that matter!  We are trying to get things organized for sale and hope that we might get some insight of its value.  I think it is an old Schwinn but I am not sure.  It says “The World”.  It appears to be in decent shape and since the pictures we pump up the tires and they are holding air.  The seat has some rips so it will probably need to be replaced.  I can try to answer any questions you have but again, I don’t know much about these.  Is this bike something worth selling and if so what is the estimated worth?  I’m not that great at the internet but I will check back in a day or so here to see if there are any replies.  I actually had to have the boy next door show us how to put the pictures on here.  I have a feeling I will learn to use the internet fast trying to find out what all this stuff he has packed away is.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 20, 2013)

I didn't even read half way through the post (not to be rude) but you are going to have a ton of private messages my friend. you have a cantilever schwinn autocycle in a very unusual color scheme. quite valuable$$$

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2013)

This has been posted now for 15 mins and if you haven't seen offers for better than $5k I'd be really surprised. V/r Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 20, 2013)

Put it on eBay, and offer shipping.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2013)

Great bike!
I would recommend you don't make any decisions for 48 hours, allowing interested parties (including me) to see it and make a best offer.
Chris


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 20, 2013)

Why did my family never buy things like this????


----------



## Mantafelix (Apr 20, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Why did my family never buy things like this????






Sent from my Samsung S2X


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2013)

8-10k+ easily. that is the best one ive ever seen in original paint and in the right settings will kill the competion. wow!!!!!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 20, 2013)

*optimistic*



redline1968 said:


> 8-10k+ easily. that is the best one ive ever seen in original paint and in the right settings will kill the competion. wow!!!!!




I think that may be a little optimistic


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 20, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I think that may be a little optimistic




Agreed. No pogo, no crossbar speedo, no double lights.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm with BalloonTyre, put it on ebay and let everybody duke it out over there. Thats a beautiful bike you have there.


----------



## Waterland (Apr 20, 2013)

As others have already said, this a very desirable and very valuable bike.  As such, do not do anthing to it.  You mentioned replacing the seat, don't do it!  Don't replace the tires, don't try to clean it or touch it up in any way.  Doing any of that will destroy the originality and history of this bike as well as severely diminish the value of it.  If you are serious about selling it, don't do anything more than you already have.  All that said, this is a beautiful bike that has stood the test of time, it's in amazing condition and a beautiful color.


----------



## FredC (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow. I am surprised. Thank you for in insights. I don't know what we are going to do now. I thought my dad was always joking about it being so popular with all the kids. I guess it still is.  I can try to get my neighbor to take more pictures tomorrow if that helps.  The would cover a nice vacation...that I need!


----------



## slick (Apr 20, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous bike in a super rare color combo. Considering how much the Schwinn vultures pay for parts alone, i'd say the bike is an easy $5k all day long. 

And on that note, i'm sure those vultures are already adding up the parts prices and tools in hand ready to strip this beauty. Somebody needs to save it and ride it again! 

I'm sure Freds father would rest easy knowing it was loved by someone else as much as he did when he rode it around.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm always late to the show.  Get your neighbor to take more pics.  I'll take number 104 in line for this beauty.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 20, 2013)

Amen Slick, I hope it goes to someone that keeps it as it was. We don't need Freddy or Santi getting their hands on this one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm kinda with the other guys on this one as far as Ebay. I think that is the best way to get the absolute best dollar for the bike. I see it doing at least $5k but I ain't seeing $8-10k. That said it is a rare color combo in what looks like very nice shape so ya never know! Good luck regardless of the venue you choose and hopefully it does go to someone who will appreciate and isn't just trying to make a quick buck on it either flipping it or parting it. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I think that may be a little optimistic




lol..... you jest........ rare color.... top notch unrestored or restified paint............ the rarest tank with original everything and you know its never been in a collectors hands so no quiet resto's on it. that thing will fly.........  all the extras can be added on without touching the paint!!!! its a fresh beauty on the market that will have more than cabers after it. its just soo nice i cant believe it. i would not even think at 5k for it... lol...


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 20, 2013)

i would say no e-bay just pick a date and time  set a minimum bid shipped in the 48
and high bid get the bike ( i all way call this sealed bids)


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 20, 2013)

If you were to just "add the extras" e.g. make a deluxe canti out of it the bike wouldn't be correct. Wrong front fender etc. That may not be important to some but the collectors willing and able to step up for this bike will not likely modify it. eBay or sealed bid the value can be debated all day long. The bottom line is its not a fully deluxe cantilever albeit an outstanding example for this model. Realistically 4500 - 6500. Or if a bidding war who knows...


----------



## Lynotch (Apr 20, 2013)

*Keep it in the family.*

Just keep it.  Ride it, enjoy it, and pass it down to your kids. Your father loved the sh... out this bike let the memory of your father be the reason why you love this bike too.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2013)

Auction is the way too go. Look at the results from the recent copeke auction. You get no questions, no bs and no if's... Just bid on it and the reality of the price will prevail. That is the way too go in this case.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 20, 2013)

WOW! I am speechless! It sure is a beauty! If you have half a hunch to keep it, do it! 5K is alot of money but you sir, have one of the MOST desirable Schwinns there is! Ride the chit out of it! Make Dad proud!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not interested, but, that being said... I think someone on here should be allowed to purchase it for $6000.00 paying with PayPal so you are protected, unless the deal is done in person. If not then sell via E-bay, but remember there are selling costs to consider.
This is probably the nicest condition UNMOLESTED cycle I have ever seen.
Wish you luck with the sale, and enjoy a well deserved vacation.... bri.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 20, 2013)

Your bicycle is a family treasure, really a national treasure. You should

carefully keep it until the day you die. We would all love to have it in our

collections, but it should stay with you. Selling it would be mercenary.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 20, 2013)

*Yes Sir, If highest dollar is wanted...*



redline1968 said:


> Auction is the way too go.  You get no questions, no bs and no if's... Just bid on it and the reality of the price will prevail. That is the way too go in this case.





...Maximum Exposure with an auction, has the largest audience and most likelihood of a qualified buyer performing.

 Even if commissions or fees are involved. The excitement of people responding and complimenting a nice bike is one thing, and very deserving. But if selling is the goal, and not having certainty in the value of the bike, auction is the way to go. There are genuine qualified buyers that frequent this forum and would buy the bike, but this is still a limited audience. 
Respectfully,
Ivo


----------



## FredC (Apr 21, 2013)

The young man next door took more pictures for me.  He is a great guy.  We didn't do anything to the bike like you said.  We started to dust it and then stopped.


----------



## FredC (Apr 21, 2013)

more photos


----------



## FredC (Apr 21, 2013)

More photos


----------



## FredC (Apr 21, 2013)

Last one thank yous


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2013)

ohg!!!!!!!! that is a museum piece!!!  i love it. wow wow wow!!!!!!  a straight bar in the close to the same condition just brought 11K. i can imagine what this would do.  just wow...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 21, 2013)

The correlation to the bike that just sold at Copake has its merit however it has 4k plus in additional accessory parts. I would caution you to take all the comments in this thread with a grain of salt when deciding what to do with your bike. If selling I would strongly recommend putting it on eBay. 

Mark


----------



## spoker (Apr 21, 2013)

*acceasories*

as far as accesories go,there are prolly a fair amount of them out there,there is only 1 of these bikes that we know of,the history and rarity make it very nice


----------



## ace (Apr 21, 2013)

*Bike Treasure*

One big thing to consider with Ebay auctions is more than likely you'll have to ship it. If that happens you'll have to disassemble and box it properly and hope the shipper won't damage it during transit. Auction it for pick up only would be a better way to go but you won't get the most $$ that way but will ensure the bikes safe transfer of ownership. Offer it here on the Cabe for what you'd be happy selling it for, and have the buyer pick it up at your location with cash in hand. Done Deal! 
Just my 2 pennys.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 21, 2013)

ive sent you a private message, im sure you have quite a few. go to notifications top right in blue to answer them. thanks jim


----------



## pelletman (Apr 21, 2013)

In an auction you lose 25%.  Ebay you lose 10%.  I'd either do ebay or take offers here. Drop it off at a bike shop and let them ship.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2013)

Your bicycle and the one sold at Copake yesterday are apples & oranges.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 21, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Your bicycle and the one sold at Copake yesterday are apples & oranges.
> 
> The 2 tone brown bike is worth quite a bit more because of how it is/was
> 
> equipped. MarkIV is right, the blue bike is a different model.......



Id rather have the motorbike style... Plus its a very rare color combo.. We always see the dual light fender bomb blah... I think this one is more desirable in my opinion...


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Your bicycle and the one sold at Copake yesterday are apples & oranges.
> 
> The 2 tone brown bike is worth quite a bit more because of how it is/was
> 
> equipped. MarkIV is right, the blue bike is a different model.......




Better off sticken to racycles. Better judgement. Lol.


----------



## catfish (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Fred,   Do you have any photos of your dad with the bike???? That would be cool to see.

  Catfish


----------



## FredC (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello All

We received so many email and messages we didn't have time to call everyone, take offers, etc.  We also have so many other things to take care of other than just this bicycle. We sold it to the person that offered the most and dropped the bike off at a bike shop to be shipped to CA.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations and thanks for offering it here!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2013)

So when do we get the big "ta da" from the lucky CABEr that go tthis one? V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry guys......I couldn't help myself.  I built this as a personal rider and did a distressed restoration on it.  Everything is real....except the paint (which are real colors), story and fake user account "Fredc".  

Can you forgive me for having a little fun?  I'm happy with how it turned out. I'll bring it to the ride in June.  

Thanks for playing along!

Frank, your DX inspired the colors!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2013)

...well you little son-of-a-gun.....@#%@!&!


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 22, 2013)

Awesome job Tim!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 22, 2013)

Honestly once the pic of the decal was posted I was suspicious and decided too risky to make an offer
Hard to "faux a fauxer"

BTW killer job!!!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 22, 2013)

April is not over yet...


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 22, 2013)

That is the BEST April Fool's joke yet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## halfatruck (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I'll be a son of a ...........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 22, 2013)

Personally speaking, I don't think a 46-hour boner is all that funny.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Personally speaking, I don't think a 46-hour boner is all that funny.
> Chris




Yeah, you might might to talk to your doctor about that.  Still there are much worse conditions to have...


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 22, 2013)

At least I don't feel alone now since I got punked on the colson clipper.

Wiki Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm just glad I didn't have enough money, or desire to get sucked into this one! For God's sake its just a Schwinn!!! V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (Apr 22, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> ohg!!!!!!!! that is a museum piece!!!  i love it. wow wow wow!!!!!!  a straight bar in the close to the same condition just brought 11K. i can imagine what this would do.  just wow...




The student has surpassed the master. I've learned the lesson you taught me on CL last month. "Beware grasshopper, if something seems to be too good to be true..." I'm just teasing you my friend!


----------



## spoker (Apr 22, 2013)

*fake*

original tale was lame


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 22, 2013)

FWIW - I never bought the original paint story.  In my opinion, the paint was inconsistent with the chrome and seat... and vice versa... contradictory on it's face.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 22, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> FWIW - I never bought the original paint story.  In my opinion, the paint was inconsistent with the chrome and seat... and vice versa... contradictory on it's face.



Honestly, when you see the bike up close its pretty damn spot on with patina and paint wear...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Honestly, when you see the bike up close its pretty damn spot on with patina and paint wear...




I agree fb!


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Tim,   Now that the "cat is out of the bag" so to speak..... How about letting us know what your offers on this bike were???? Who stepped up? And who low balled you???? Or if you wont give us the names, how about just the offers? Top five. bottom five?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> At least I don't feel alone now since I got punked on the colson clipper.
> 
> Wiki Nick.




Still cracking up myself over that one Nick.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 22, 2013)

catfish said:


> Tim,   Now that the "cat is out of the bag" so to speak..... How about letting us know what your offers on this bike were???? Who stepped up? And who low balled you???? Or if you wont give us the names, how about just the offers? Top five. bottom five?




Offers ranged from $4-8K.  Everyone was pretty diplomatic and some gave warning of certain guys to stay away from, all of which I concur.  

In my eyes if the bike was real I feel $8K would have been a little high.  Yes, the color and condition would be awesome...however, you can't really turn it into a super because the hole for the fender bomb is much smaller than the silver ray hole and don't forget the holes for the wiring. You would have to find an original condition front fender in that color, undrilled.  Odds of that.....1/1,000,000.  

I know people compared it to the copake bike but it is no comparison because of what I stated above.  The copake bike is better....period. It is a super deluxe.  The copake bike sold for $11,500 and actually probably would have went cheaper as it came down to two bidders....me and the winner.  However, I feel that bike is worth the hammer price so I don't want to take away from it.  Relatively speaking, the copake bike brought $11,500 plus fees (record for jewel tankers) then I would think this bike would value in the $7K range if real.  Just my two cents.  However, if someone really wants it they will probably pay anything.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 22, 2013)

i thought this was a scam ad after awhile. course i sent my phone number just in case. a nice touch on the warrensburg mo home town. that there almost made me a believer


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 22, 2013)

I just sold my truck in order to pay for this bike! lol. I never believed it was real either, ya right! Thats too funny!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2013)

so... is it a keeper? and what might you sell for? It's a beaut!


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 22, 2013)

bricycle said:


> so... is it a keeper? and what might you sell for? It's a beaut!




The famous and true words of Catfish..."Everything is for sale if it involves enough money."

I plan on riding it but I am sure something else will peak my interest and I will need to make room in a couple months.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 22, 2013)

*Tim ......*



Djshakes said:


> Sorry guys......I couldn't help myself.  I built this as a personal rider and did a distressed restoration on it.  Everything is real....except the paint (which are real colors), story and fake user account "Fredc".
> 
> Can you forgive me for having a little fun?  I'm happy with how it turned out. I'll bring it to the ride in June.
> 
> ...




I am glad the DX inspired this bike ..... I heard wind of it & its great to see it in all it's glory ... Finally you have a bike to ride as a daily ... Can't wait to see it in person .. I still think someone will make you a offer on it you can't refuse & then you will be out of a rider again .. just sayin it's a great looking restoration.. You might inspire me to get one done in that color myself .. lol ...here is the DX below ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2013)

I need to get a desk job, so that I can sit and play on the Cabe all day.
All of this transpired while I was out earning enough money to buy this bike.
I am so disappointed that I'm not going to be able to throw down my ante in an attempt to win the Holy Grail of bikes.
I don't know what disappoints me more. The fact that if this deal were real. It would be a $8,000 to $12,000 dollar bike.
(We all know, that every heavy hitter was going to go all out on it. You know you were.)
Or now that we know it's all a hoax. It's a $2,500 to $3,500 dollar bike.
Just as beautiful as the real deal, but it will never be.
That's the saddest part about it. We put such an emphasis on originality, that no matter what. If it ain't real, it ain't squat.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> If it ain't real, it ain't squat.




Well I don't know how much you make at your day job, but wouldn't say $3500 "ain't squat"


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 22, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Well I don't know how much you make at your day job, but wouldn't say $3500 "ain't squat"




And it would take more than $3500. I can tell you that much. The tank is all steel.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't get the "stick to the Racycles" comment Redline. But, I disagree with Marty

in that a nicely restored and original parts Auto Cycle or Motorbike is still a pretty

wonderful bicycle. Heck, the Double Duty forked bike Cycling Day had restored by

Bob U. is one of the most beautiful bikes I've ever seen, albeit restored.......... If

you have a bike that is too far gone, that's the only option as we all know. I agree 

that OG paint always trumps restored paint, but sheeeesh.......


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2013)

No, I'm just saying that, $3,500 buys you a beautiful distrestoration, but it probably was going to take $9,500 to secure the exact same bike if the paint was original.
 It would have taken a few more days in the hot California Sun, to earn enough money to buy this little gem.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 22, 2013)

Whatever the value is of this autocycle, it is definitely has been lowered as there are a pool of collectors (like me) who don't buy restored bicycles, resulting in less demand.
Nice work, no thanks.
Chris


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 22, 2013)

pelletman said:


> In an auction you lose 25%.  Ebay you lose 10%.  I'd either do ebay or take offers here. Drop it off at a bike shop and let them ship.




Having a bike shop ship this is the worst idea. Bike shops are chock full of ding-dongs. I bike like this should be shipped by an art handler in a custom build shipping crate and transported fully insured. Having a bike shop disassemble this bike and ship in a bike box is a disaster waiting to happen.  Trust me.

-AJ


poop, jumped the gun, should have kept reading.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2013)

This little exercise kinda proves the point that in the future, say 15-30 years from now, people may

not even be able to tell the difference between Tim's bike and a bicycle like the brown/brown Copake

Schwinn. That will be really something to see if we last that long......These will be "the good old days."


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 22, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Whatever the value is of this autocycle, it is definitely has been lowered as there are a pool of collectors (like me) who don't buy restored bicycles, resulting in less demand.
> Nice work, no thanks.
> Chris




Thank Goodness for Captain Obvious.


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 22, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> This little exercise kinda proves the point that in the future, say 15-30 years from now, people may
> 
> not even be able to tell the difference between Tim's bike and a bicycle like the brown/brown Copake
> 
> Schwinn. That will be really something to see if we last that long......These will be "the good old days."




I did one bike before that could have passed as original.  If you would have put it outside for a year or two for the extra touch...it would have passed.   I would never do that as I value my reputation.  

Hell, rumor has it that BB at copake was a distressed job and no one even had a suspicion.  I was informed the seat was redone for sure.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 22, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> This little exercise kinda proves the point that in the future, say 15-30 years from now, people may
> 
> not even be able to tell the difference between Tim's bike and a bicycle like the brown/brown Copake
> 
> Schwinn. That will be really something to see if we last that long......These will be "the good old days."




Its true. I know there was an item that sold at Copake that had been faked years ago, moved around enough until it sold as the real deal.  Happens in the art and antique world all the time.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2013)

That was the point of my comment about how we put such an emphasis on originality, that if the exact same condition bike is proved to be a re paint, the value plummets.
 To me, that is kind of sad, because as long as the application has the same hand applied touch, it shouldn't matter. But, it does. That is why the reproduction argument will go on for ever.
These things are antiques. Originality is everything. You can reproduce the same part to exact detail, but it still will not be an antique.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 22, 2013)

so...restoring reduces value you say... well i bet there are a bunch of dealers here dont like those words. they depend on those who like them and do them. if there was no resto value then they are out of buisness.  bad mouthing them is a good way to loose buisness. its double edge blade wouldn't you say.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 22, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> so...restoring reduces value you say... well i bet there are a bunch of dealers here dont like those words. they depend on those who like them and do them. if there was no resto value then they are out of buisness.  bad mouthing them is a good way to loose buisness. its double edge blade wouldn't you say.




Its not exactly so cut and dry.   Collectors, in any genere, vary greatly in their style and taste.  There are folks who desire only original paint bikes, and wouldn't be caught dead within 100 feet of a "restored" bike.  On the other hand, there are folks out there who place little to no value on original paint, and want bikes with god awful bright powder-coat paint jobs and perfect modern chrome plating, and are willing to pay more than the particular bike may be worth just for the "restoration." It happens with cars, furniture, houses, coins, anything really. Its all about personal aesthetics and value judgments. As long as there are folks who cant do the job themselves, there will be a market for restored value, or whatever you want to call it, just depends where you choose to look.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 22, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Amen Slick, I hope it goes to someone that keeps it as it was. We don't need Freddy or Santi getting their hands on this one.




Lol some of you crack me up!!


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 22, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> so...restoring reduces value you say... well i bet there are a bunch of dealers here dont like those words. they depend on those who like them and do them. if there was no resto value then they are out of buisness.  bad mouthing them is a good way to loose buisness. its double edge blade wouldn't you say.




He is right though, originals will ALWAYS trump restored.  Funny thing, there was a time when people did value restored bikes more...in the 1980's.  I doubt that will happen again though.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2013)

No, a 100 point restoration is a thing of beauty, and has tremendous value. But, put the same car, motorcycle or bicycle in the exact original condition, which of course is extremely rare, if not, non existant, and were talking the big leagues. 
 Imagine if you were to find a mint condition Duesenburg. It would blow away the price comparison of a fully restored 100 point concourse car of the same model.
That isn't to say that the restored car isn't still worth a million dollars. That is to say that the bona fide mint condition original is worth twenty million dollars. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's funny, Tim. I remember those days too, when a restored Black Phantom was the epitome

of classic bicycle collecting. And, I remember some really beautiful original paint bikes that bit the 

dust back in the day to be "restored."


----------



## OldRider (Apr 22, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Lol some of you crack me up!!




Explain to me what you find so funny about my post. It certainly wasn't meant to be humourous......scratching my head here.


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Thank Goodness for Captain Obvious.




Now that is funny!


----------



## catfish (Apr 22, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> The famous and true words of Catfish..."Everything is for sale if it involves enough money."




Tim,    I'm glad you were paying attention.   Catfish


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 22, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Explain to me what you find so funny about my post. It certainly wasn't meant to be humourous......scratching my head here.






Don't like to do too explaining, you can keep scratching your head if you need to.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 22, 2013)

Greens07 said:


> Don't like to do too explaining, you can keep scratching your head if you need to.



So let me ask you this then...........do you think tearing apart beautiful original old bikes to make a few extra dollars is funny?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 22, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Thank Goodness for Captain Obvious.




I suppose I was more obvious than your self serving prank...my bad for wasting space on your feux late father's bike thread.
Chris


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 22, 2013)

*Grandpa's bike*

Nice bike! How much?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 22, 2013)

The bike is so killer!.. Now it has life again!.. Just say no to pissin contests!  least he didn't act like he was parting it out like I suggested!... Now that woulda been a pot stirring of a good time lol  I can just imagine the panties getting bunched up lol


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 22, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I don't get the "stick to the Racycles" comment Redline.



 Sorry maybe being a little bit of a trouble maker here... But I don't think it was a compliment LOL


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 22, 2013)

I am not gonna get involved in this pissing match I see coming. 

Face it, we all got dooped! Funny how us bike collectors love the original ones and other hobbies like cars, love a correctly restored one. Weeza a funny bunch! Ride on!


----------



## spoker (Apr 22, 2013)

*harmless prank?*

restored or original the value of this bike is less than it was because of its negative history,which i feel was accomplished very well,"oh youbought that bike"?


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 22, 2013)

spoker said:


> restored or original the value of this bike is less than it was because of its negative history,which i feel was accomplished very well,"oh youbought that bike"?




Lol, damn are there some characters and drama in here.  Yeah, I am sure this ultra negative thread is going to change the physiology of the bicycle making it a black sheep not wanted to be touched by anyone.  I better not bring it to the ride in June or it may ruin the event also.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 22, 2013)

Yay! Another drama filled thread about parting out bikes!  Hurry and get your 2 cents in before its locked up for good.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 22, 2013)

After 20+ yrs in the hobby I wonder why I still don't care much for Schwinns.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 22, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Lol, damn are there some characters and drama in here.  Yeah, I am sure this ultra negative thread is going to change the physiology of the bicycle making it a black sheep not wanted to be touched by anyone.  I better not bring it to the ride in June or it may ruin the event also.




Im not into restored bikes but you can put me in line as a buyer. The bike came out pretty darn nice!


----------



## Dave K (Apr 22, 2013)

Bike turned out so cool.  Really my all time favorite restored/distressed bike.  And the thread was really fun I was 100% fooled, what a hoot looking at this amazing bike and dreaming of the history.  Really nothing to be upset about in any way in my eyes.  Really hope I have time resources and talent to turn out a bike like this some day.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Sorry maybe being a little bit of a trouble maker here... But I don't think it was a compliment LOL




I think my earlier remarks were taken the wrong way. Sometimes you type what you

are thinking and expect that it will be understood. Everybody's an expert here. I knew 

it wasn't a compliment but I always thought that Redline1968 was a nice guy..... 

I was wrong.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks.  i do the same thing. i have to take things with a grain of salt and know its all words on a screen.  in the end we all love bikes and care about them enough to give opinions to help and learn from.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 23, 2013)

I find it hard to believe that anybody can get that excited over a Schwinn.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2013)

OldRider said:


> So let me ask you this then...........do you think tearing apart beautiful original old bikes to make a few extra dollars is funny?




...easy o.r., face it, we're not gonna change everyone...parters will be parters. It's like their religious belief of sumpt'n... just accept them and move on.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 24, 2013)

Tim, this has been one of the best threads ever...loved every minute of it! And beautiful bike...


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 24, 2013)

Great Job Tim!!!!!

Original paint bikes are great 

but overrated,

only because restoring bicycles
accurately and correctly is 
a realm of craftsmanship
and research that most
collectors do not appreciate
or even put into consideration!

I would love to see guys that are original
paint "purists" actually get some bikes
restored to their own tastes instead
of the "normal" plain stock colors of the 
pre war Schwinns!

Yes Mark, Joey, Tim, BobCycles (yes you too!), Marty, DaWalt, Old Hot Rod,
and Cyclone Coaster Frank do up a PreWar Schwinn in non stock colors of Chi Co Supply and create a treasure trove of awesome bikes!

theSaint


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks guys.  The pictures really don't do it justice. I have it hanging in my garage right next to my two brown original paint autocycles and I seriously stare at it more than the brown bikes.  It looks original.  I'll bring it out in June.  There currently is a bike I want to buy and would need to sell this one but I am torn.  I have to laugh because I have never had an affection for restored bikes until this one came along.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 24, 2013)

This thread has left me psychologically damaged.
I here stories about guys digging through the basements of old bike shops, and finding piles of Torrington 10s & 15s, and I don't believe a word of it.
Tims story was so pathalogical in it's telling, that I can't belive a word that anyone says to me anymore.
This site might as well shut down, because it's all lies.
Absolute irrefutable proof is now going to be required before your fantastic tales of picking are to be believed.
Do you belive in God?
I don't know. Show me the proof!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 24, 2013)

TheSaint said:


> Great Job Tim!!!!!
> 
> Original paint bikes are great
> 
> ...



I totally agree with this statement, well said


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 24, 2013)

*Nice Bike!*

I just saw this thread. Want to say nice bike! I love old Schwinns with tanks. I thought it sounded a little too good to be true. I like Original paint bikes, but would love to buy this one as the colors are GREAT! 
 The fighting on these sites is getting crazy! I have not been on here very long, but it seems most threads turn into fights. I'm one of the younger guys here (28) and I just enjoy bikes! Everyone collects something different, everyone has different reasons for buying or selling bikes. Can't we all just get along? We should all have a "You do your thing, I'll do mine" mindset. 
PEACE!


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 24, 2013)

hheheheheheh


----------



## Djshakes (Apr 24, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> I just saw this thread. Want to say nice bike! I love old Schwinns with tanks. I thought it sounded a little too good to be true. I like Original paint bikes, but would love to buy this one as the colors are GREAT!
> The fighting on these sites is getting crazy! I have not been on here very long, but it seems most threads turn into fights. I'm one of the younger guys here (28) and I just enjoy bikes! Everyone collects something different, everyone has different reasons for buying or selling bikes. Can't we all just get along? We should all have a "You do your thing, I'll do mine" mindset.
> PEACE!




We're just one big dysfunctional family. We bicker and fight but in the end we all love each other.  You won't see this type of bickering on rides, swaps, etc. (I say it like i go to them still).


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 24, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> View attachment 93570
> 
> 
> hheheheheheh




That is priceless... Hahaha


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 24, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I find it hard to believe that anybody can get that excited over a Schwinn.




I find it hard to believe ANYONE gets excited over a Higgins!? Haha kiddin.


----------

